# Best pull string wing spinning duck decoy ?



## treeblindshooter (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been hunting some public hunt areas this year and most of the time there is 1or 2 hunters with a spinner. The ducks work into their spread first and if the flock is not shot at other blinds get a crack at them. We just watch that blind and when they start working the spinner we know duck are working the body of water we are on.
I have good decoys, know of to set them and we have plenty of calling know how. I am now looking into getting a spinner and would like some input on what you all think of the different ones on the market. I am in Oregon where battery ones have been banned.

Thank you,
Treeblindshooter


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

There is only one pull string spinning wing decoy as we have the patent on it! You can buy them at most Sportsman Warehouse in Ore. or Wa. Paul


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Try this out.
http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/ac ... tring.html


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Very nice commercial.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow thats the first time ive ever seen those before....interesting.......very interesting


----------

